# Feeders > General Feeders >  Green Rat Poop?!

## BPGirl

OK so a few days ago we put one of our mother rats back in the breeding tub and we noticed her staying to one side when she walked. She was also flattening out her body and just making all sorts of weird contortions. We seperated her and put her in a tub by herself. She stopped doing it and seemed OK but we decided to leave her in there to see how she did. She has been acting OK and seems just fine, but I noticed that her poop is green! And I dont mean it had a greenish tint it was green like *this color green*. Do you guys have any idea what this could be? Should I be worried? Is there anything I can do? All help will be appreciated.

----------


## SatanicIntention

What is she eating? Did you give her anything other than that food to eat, such as treats? Has anything else changed that you can think of? Green poop makes me think of something they ate that didn't agree with them, or they have parasites.

----------


## BPGirl

We usually give the rats table scraps but weve never had a problem before. I dont know what was given to them recently because I was gone, but my siblings always ask my dad or me before they give the rats something. We did start feeding them a new type of food but its just the Harlam 18% protien diet and none of the other rats are having this problem

----------


## Christina

i used to keep rats and whenever they got lettuce or something of that nature they got really green poop. i dunno..

----------


## Gooseman

I've noticed it with my breeder mice as well. What they eat just moves through their system so fast, everything seems to come out the color it went in. So if she got her paws on green plants, such as lettuce then there is a high likelihood the poo shall too, be green.

----------


## BPGirl

What I dont understand was the weird things she was doing when we put her in the breeder tank, but she was fine when we put her by herself. I thought maybe she was in heat but neither of the males were interested in her at all.

----------


## frankykeno

Was there two males in there with her? (you mentioned "neither" of the males)

----------


## lord jackel

Rats have extremely fast metabolisms so typically the color is goes is the color it comes out...but it also means most "green" foods would be in/out very quickly.  How long has she been doing this?  If more than a few days I doubt it was something unique she ate as it would be gone by now.  The only other time I have seen my rats poop change colors is if I have one with Myco....but they have other signs too (red discharge, sneezing, runny nose/eyes)


Does she have any other symptons?

----------


## BPGirl

Well I checked the other rat cages and noticed that most of them had a little green poop in it too. Shes been doing just fine and there are no other symptoms so I think shes just fine. Thanks for the help all.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lord jackel

> Well I checked the other rat cages and noticed that most of them had a little green poop in it too. Shes been doing just fine and there are no other symptoms so I think shes just fine. Thanks for the help all.


That is good to hear...just something in their food I guess? :Smile:

----------

